# Can I put ARISTOS on my AUDI TT?



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

Can I just easily put them on, or will it require spacers or bigger tires? Thanks!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Can I put ARISTOS on my AUDI TT? (thelaststrum13)*

they are a direct fit with no adapters or anything.


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Can I put ARISTOS on my AUDI TT? (cdougyfresh)*

That is what I thought, but someone once told me spacers and wider tires to make it drive right etc...i didnt think so, but ya. Thanks!


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Can I put ARISTOS on my AUDI TT? (thelaststrum13)*

Yep your all good, some spacers will make it look better, but you dont NEED anything. I have a mk4 jetta w/ aristos and I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Can I put ARISTOS on my AUDI TT? (pyro2001vr6)*

Hey thanks a lot. Man after seeing those pictures I am sold. Now to find someone who wants some fat fives for some aristos.


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

you might want to get s0me different center caps though


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

Actually your Fat 5 center caps will pop right in with a little effort and adjustment of the metal tabs. And they look sweet as well.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (timmyc)*

Definitely get spacers...as you can see on my lady's car....it needs a drop and spacers for the aristos to look really good.


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (TXR32)*

Thanks! Those look great on your R to be honest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

